# I lost my bestfriend today



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Max my big Mooky Cow, you were my love, my friend, my protector I will miss your silly toe tapping butt wiggle bug hunting, your yippy bark, your pitty kisses that sometime you would forget to be easy and bite my nose, your silly grunting mow sounds while you where rolling on your back all fours in the air.

Most of all I am so sorry no one figured out what was really wrong with you, and you couldn't grow old with us.

I was a lucky soul the day I rescued you and you brought me much happiness....you will forever be in my heart.

GoodBye my big Mook.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry - this was sudden it seems. I am hoping you had a nice long time with him. It is never long enough and he sounds so special and I sure will be sorely missed. I feel for your loss.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

((HUGS))

Im so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear. It's awful when we lose them. Thinking of you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, he'll be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Max. I know how much you cared and loved him, he was lucky to have such a devoted owner. Keep him close to your heart always with the memories you have.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry  RIP Max


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am saddened by your loss. Keep and treasure his memories; and know that he loved you as much as you loved him. 

Peace.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've lost 2 dogs in the past 5 years, and it's never easy, is it? Hold his memories close to your heart.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

His body may be gone but his spirit is alive and well.

I am sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thoughts for strength and peace being sent your way. RIP sweet Max.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm so sad to hear this.

Run free handsome boy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry. Thats such a hard thing to go through.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you so much everyone... I am so utterly devastated I am a mess (I haven't been able to stop crying) he was only 5 years old, I had him for three and should not have been so sick so suddenly. A word of advise for everyone have your dogs tested for leptospirosis it is highly contagious to humans and other dogs and they can contract it so easy and so many ways, just by sniffing pee of a wild infected animal, stepping in it and licking their paws. it only take 7-14 days for a dog to become very ill after infection and most symptoms mimic other stuff (like gastro upset) if they have any at all, most times its too late before they even have a clue, as is the case with my sweet boy.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Rvent I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost 2 dogs within 3 weeks of each other last year and 1 of them was only 3 years old. It is never easy to lose our beloved babies but to lose them so young is especially heartbreaking. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost you boy words are never enough when your heart is heavy with loss


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm late but I am so sorry about Max. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm late too, but I am so, so sorry to hear of poor Max. And, poor you. You've had an awful burden lately and I am so sorry. ((hugs))


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

omg
i'm so sorry


----------

